# disque dur invisible



## herved (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Hier mon disque de demarrage (10Go) sur un G4 450MHz duo a crashe, comme je m'y attendais un peu, j'en avais un en reserve (un maxtor de 80Go). J'ai reisnstalle le système OS10.4 (qui tourne tres bien sur ce Mac meme avec le vieux DD.

Pour avoir plus de capacite mémoire, j'aivais installé en esclave du DD de demarrage un DD de 80 Go (que j'avais appelle documents dans lequel il y a touts me ficher documents). Or depuis que j'ai changer le DD de demarrage, je ne vois plus apparaitre l'icone du DD document sur le bureau. Qui a une solution?

Le DD est repéré par l'ordi quand je vais sur "A propos de ce Mac/ Option) on le vois appraitre

Merci a vous


----------



## herved (2 Juin 2009)

J'ai trouve

Il s'agissait simplement d'un pb de cavalier sur le DD asservi


----------



## herved (6 Juin 2009)

je reviens a la charge, car apparement, ce n'etait pas un probleme de cavalier. Quand je fais SOS Disk, ce DD est vu par le systeme et il n'a pas de pb avec SMART verifié mais il ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Qui a une solution?


PB d'alim, pb de DD ??


Merci a tous


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juin 2009)

herved a dit:


> je reviens a la charge, car apparement, ce n'etait pas un probleme de cavalier. Quand je fais SOS Disk, ce DD est vu par le systeme et il n'a pas de pb avec SMART verifié mais il ne monte pas sur le bureau.



et dans utilitaire de disque (application -> utilitaires) si tu cliques sur "monter" il monte ?

HS: 10GB pour tiger, comment tu faisais ?
tiger occupe 25GB sur mon DD. :rateau:


----------



## herved (10 Juin 2009)

Je vais essayer, merci

J'ai simplement installer Tiger a la suite du systeme 10.2 et cela est passé san pb et meme la sur mon DD de 80G il ne prend pas plus de 5Go.

J'ai juste installé le système de base et ce qu'il faut pour que Open Office tourne.


----------



## herved (10 Juin 2009)

Non il refuse de monter....


----------



## alaincha (10 Juin 2009)

herved a dit:


> Quand je fais SOS Disk



Tu es encore sous OS 9 ? (SOS disque est une très vieille et très estimable application OS 9)

Avec un G4 ce ne serait pas étonnant. Mais il faudrait nous le dire.


----------



## herved (11 Juin 2009)

Non je suis sous Tiger 10.4.11, et je fais SOS dans utilitaire de disque. Mais par habitude je continue de dire SOS disk.... (J'ai commence sur un AppleIIe et je n'ai pas quitté Apple depuis, il y a de cela bien longtemps maintenant).


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2009)

T'as essayé de réparer le disque avec "utilitaire de disque" (de nombreuses fois, faut pas être économe !  ) ? 
Ou alors avec un utilitaire un peu plus spécialisé comme DiskWarrior ?


----------



## herved (15 Juin 2009)

Oui j'ai essaye, a chaque fois que je mets ma machine en route je le fait, et a chaque fois, il me fait "disque verifié pas besoin de reparation".

Je vais essayer ce que tu me dis, mais je le trouve ou ce logiciel?

Merci


----------



## alaincha (16 Juin 2009)

herved a dit:


> je fais SOS dans utilitaire de disque.



Il n'y a pas de commande SOS dans "utilitaire de disque".

Alors s'il te plait, arrête de dire n'importe quoi.

Et ne nous explique surtout pas que tu n'as pas trouvé DiskWarrior.

Tous les moteurs de recherche te le proposent.


----------



## mikatiger (21 Juin 2009)

Ne nous énervons pas, le monsieur voulait sans doute parler de l'onglet SOS:





Et n'a pas songé à faire une recherche google, mine de rien je connais beaucoup de gens qui n'y pensent pas directement


----------



## alaincha (21 Juin 2009)

mikatiger a dit:


> Ne nous énervons pas, le monsieur voulait sans doute parler de l'onglet SOS:



Tu as sans doute raison.

Mais il est très difficile de répondre à quelqu'un qui ne fait pas le moindre effort pour essayer de comprendre.

*Et* qui attend une solution "clé en main".

*Et* qui, de plus, semble utiliser Norton, le plus sévère des virus pour OS X.

*Et* dont le G3 (en 2007) démarrait alternativement sous OS 9 ou OS X.

J'avais fait quelques petites recherches avant de répondre. Il n'y a aucun énervement de ma part .


----------



## herved (22 Juin 2009)

Je reste calme et essaye de repondre point par point aux objection precedente.

Oui j'ai essaye de reparer le DD avec les utlitaires de disques fourni dans le système. 

Pour Norton, qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi c'est mauvais pour Mac OSX? moi je pensais bien faire en installant cela.

J'essaye de me debrouiller grace a votre aide.

Et si mon G3, demarre alternativement sous OS 9 et sous OS X c'est parce qu'il ya dessus des jeux avec lesquels les enfants s'amusent et que si on les fait tourner en Classic, ils rament pas mal alors qu'ils sont tres fluide en OS9.

Et excusez moi si je n'utilise pas le bon jargon. J'essaye d'etre le plus clair possible dans mes descriptions.

Pour DIskWarrior, effectivement, j'ai pose la question sans commencer a chercher sur google ou autre. Je m'en excuse.

En fait, il semblerait que mon probleme ne soit pas un pb logiciel mais plutot un pb materiel, car le disque apparait parfois, soit il y a un pb d'alim, de cable,... Soit c'est le DD qui est en train de rendre l'âme. J'ai réussi à récupérer les données qui m'interressaient dessus les rares fois ou  il apparait.

Merci pour l'aide que vous m'apporter, et je vais chercher de ce pas cet utilitaire.

Hervé


----------

